# Smallmouth Guide



## djkoerbe (Feb 18, 2005)

I am looking to take a trip to the Port Clinton area for a smallmouth trip. When are the best times go and can you recommend any guides?
Thank You


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

There are some people here on this board that may be willing to take you and provide you with a fun day of smallmouth fishing for little more than gas money!! OGF has a lot of Lake Erie smallmouth fisherman. I'm not sure of who to recommend for Guides but I'm sure there are some.


----------



## djkoerbe (Feb 18, 2005)

Thank You
I would be willing to fish with anyone. I live in St. Louis but would love the oppurtunity to fish Lake Erie. I have read so many things about it.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Get a hold of Eric @ reefstalkersportfishing.com. One of our staff guys uses him twice a year, and has nothing but great things to say about him!


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

It's definately worth taking the trip up here to fish! I fish Lake Erie alot for smallmouth but more in the Eastern Basin than the Port Clinton area.


----------

